# UK person looking to set-up business in Dubai



## ftsos

Hello All,

I live in London. I have visited Dubai and I am interested in setting up a business in Dubai. I already have a business in London. 

I am trying to do some research. I would like to open a restaurant in Dubai in one of the shopping malls. As far as I understand it, I will need a local sponsor. This is my stumbling block. How do you go about finding a sponsor and not get ripped off? Any advice or guidance would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Miss Maha

- 100% Business Ownership
- Competitive pricing on premises.
- No hidden fees. 
- No hidden charges. 
- Cheap energy. 
- The most economical wage structure and easy access to vast work force. 
- Total exemption from all import and export duties.
- Total elimination of all service charges and hidden fees. 
- Exceptionally low handling charges. 
- 20 years land contract is renewable for another 20 years guaranteeing 40 years tax free operations. 
- Lowest lease prices.
- World class infrastructure. 
- Lowest tariffs in the region.
- Single Window Clearances (Licensing, Immigration, etc)


----------



## amaksoud

I believe that the info sent by Miss Maha is all about free zones and it's accurate AFAIK, however, I'm not sure if you are allowed as a free zone company to open a restaurant outside the free zone or not.

My advise to you is to get some sponsor through networking.....

Visit Dubai a few more times, establish some relationships and you might get yourself a good sponsor.

As I know, you will need someone who is experienced with sponsorships to make an agreement between you and your sponsor to keep you away from problems.

The types of sponsorships here as I know them are 2
1- Sponsoring you for lump-sum each year/month regardless your business and without management participation.
2- Sponsoring you for a % of the profit and in this case the sponsor will definitely need to participate at least to make sure of the profit.


----------



## Iain McIntyre

I would suggest that you dont open a restaurant in a mall and open it in a freezone area then no sponsor required and you own 100% of the business.

I have a good friend who has launched restaurants he would be the best person to talk to about your venture in Dubai if you want his details let me know?


----------



## Thinkinghat

There are lot of business set up agents who can help you find a sponsor and also assist with the setting up of a company. Typically, in addition to other incorporation agreements, a side agreement is entered with the sponsor which restricts his control over the company and a share in profits for a fixed annual fee.


----------



## stamboy

ftsos said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I live in London. I have visited Dubai and I am interested in setting up a business in Dubai. I already have a business in London.
> 
> I am trying to do some research. I would like to open a restaurant in Dubai in one of the shopping malls. As far as I understand it, I will need a local sponsor. This is my stumbling block. How do you go about finding a sponsor and not get ripped off? Any advice or guidance would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


I would be very interested in doing something along a similar line. Does anyone know how much rent would be in a shopping mall in one of the food courts?


----------

